# Looking for a good ride(climbing included) near Annapolis



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,
I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland, thus I don't climb much. I plan on weekend and day trips to Skyline Drive and Garrett County in the spring to get some good climbing workouts, but can anyone recommend a good ride near Annapolis or Baltimore that has some good climbing. I know Carroll County has some good stuff and farther west, but I am looking for a short drive to make as an every weekend thing until this god forsaken weather gets better.
Thanks.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Check out Crooms Raod near Waldorf, MD; all the climbing you want.

Let me know when you go to Skyline Drive, I want to do that this year. Not sure if there is a group that does it. it's probably best to do it on a weekday.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out. Good to know about hitting Skyline Drive on a weekeday.
Kevin


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never done it but I see a fair amount or people ride 450 between the Annapolis Mall or Best Buy and Crofton. Some what I would consider good hills but not a bike path wide shoulder.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I haven't done this, but someone on the D20 listserve posted their ride from the Bay Country Century on Mapmyride. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/md/owings,-md/325128371587645694

Another possibility is checking the Potomac Pedallers website for cuesheets.

Finally, check this book: http://www.snjrides.com/
They openly admit that they "modified" some rides taken from the original Chuck and Gail's favorite bike rides book (which is excellent, but out of print).


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Hardest hills I can think of in the area:

Defense Hwy, Chesterfield Road, St. Stephens Church Rd in Crownsville.

St. Margarets Rd in Annapolis Broadneck.

Old River Rd in Arnold/Broadneck. Do this one from S-N and it's practically a wall; 110+ ft in about 2/10 mi.

This route hits all but the wall:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/125048


----------

